# Chicken in a Biskit crackers question



## rockey_f_squirrell

ChiknBikit crumbs ideas

As i snack on them, it dawns on me that they could be crushed up, either as crumbs or a fine powder and used as a topping or raw ingredient to other food. 

Are there any ideas that come to mind.

Or does anyone know the seasonings used in c.n.b crackers?


----------



## buckytom

What's a chickinbiskit?


----------



## Dawgluver

They're a chicken- flavored cracker.  Quite tasty.  We don't get them anymore because we'd eat them all.

I think crumbled on a casserole would be nice.


----------



## Katie H

The easiest way to take a stab at their flavor profile is to look at the label but, as with many packaged foods, it won't give you the whole story.  You'll get this, this, this and this, along with "seasonings."

For the nutrition facts on these Nabisco crackers see this.  Pretty vague.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, I had completely forgotten about Chicken In a Biskit snack crackers until now. My girls and I loved them decades ago and would go through a box in one afternoon, so I quit buying them.  

Not sure I would use them as a topping for a casserole or in cooking, but if you give it a try Rocky, let us know what you think.  

Now I might have to buy a box, for old times' sake.


----------



## msmofet

How about crumble topping for a chicken and rice casserole.


----------



## CraigC

Zap them in the food processor and use the meal as the last coating for chicken fried steak!


----------



## buckytom

Hmm, never heard of them, but seeing as what they seem, I was thinking along Craigsy's line. Blitz them into crumbs and use for breading for chicken, maybe like an oven "fried" chicken.


----------



## jennyema

OMG I ate them with my grandma in 1964!!  I've never bought them and didn't think they were still around

They're like Ritz crackers with boullion powder


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, jenny.

A little sweet, a little salty, herb-y and chicken-y.
I'm going to look for them. I doubt our local Acme store carries them. 

They carry poorly designed rocket skates, over-torqued catapults, and flimsy wing suits, you'd think a Chiknbiskit would be a given.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> Thanks, jenny.
> 
> A little sweet, a little salty, herb-y and chicken-y.
> I'm going to look for them. I doubt our local Acme store carries them.
> 
> They carry poorly designed rocket skates, over-torqued catapults, and flimsy wing suits, you'd think a Chiknbiskit would be a given.



I just looked in my local ShopRite shop from home app and they have them on sale this week.


----------



## Caslon

For me, these crackers are good for something to munch on while I'm waiting for my meal to cook.

If they weren't so salty, I'd use them as a cracker for caviar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jennyema said:


> ...They're like Ritz crackers with boullion powder


That is a perfect description, *jenny*!

We have them at the stores by us. No fans in this house. I would buy them every once in a while, but when we'd open the box and eat one or two, one of us says to the other "now why did we pick this up again???". I finally remember that we really don't like them. Not because they're so salty, though. If you want salty, reach for the Better Cheddars. Those little rounds are positively addictive!


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell

Thx like the idea as a coating for c.frd steak.


----------



## Addie

I used to buy Wheat Thins to keep on my desk for munchings. Then the day came when the store near where I worked was out of them. All they had was the Chicken In A Biskit. I was hooked, So I ended up alternating between the two. Very little for the cost of the product. On both counts.


----------



## Mike.s

Not what they used to be. I ate them as a kid in the 70s when they were delicious. They used to be a soft cracker like a Ritz. Now they are hard. More like an oyster cracker. The flavor changed too. Less chicken flavor more salt. I bought a box recently because I liked them so much. Very disappointed. Won't buy anymore. They were good crumbled up in seafood soup. Stayed crunchy in the soup.


----------



## jennyema

Mike.s said:


> Not what they used to be. I ate them as a kid in the 70s when they were delicious. They used to be a soft cracker like a Ritz. Now they are hard. More like an oyster cracker. The flavor changed too. Less chicken flavor more salt. I bought a box recently because I liked them so much. Very disappointed. Won't buy anymore. They were good crumbled up in seafood soup. Stayed crunchy in the soup.




I had knee replacement surgery a few weeks ago and to prepare we went shopping and I was allowed to buy anything I wanted to eat during my recovery.

So I bought a box of Chickeninabsket  and they were pretty much exactly like I recalled them.  Not hard.  They were like Ritz crackers with chicken boullion powder on them.  Not salty enough, though.

I ate them all plus Ho Ho's and stil lost 15 pounds ...


----------



## RCJoe

I worked one summer for Nabisco driving a delivery truck and working in the warehouse. This was back in school days in my home town.  I hauled a lot of chicken in a biscuit and l'il loaves crackers as well as sociables savory crackers and some that looked and tasted like little slices of Swiss Cheese.(my favorite) 

Grandmother and I played around with mashing them up and using them as coatings and thickener/flavoring for sauces.  She had already been doing that
with other types of crackers.

Because I worked in the warehouse I could occasionally take home damaged boxes as an employee when the conveyor belt would accidently mash items as they traveled to the trucks to be loaded.  Some of the older men I worked with would speak of their wives using them in their cooking and baking this manner.

I didn't care much for that job as Monday & Friday could be 15 hour days stocking up the stores for the week end or after it.  Tuesdays and Thursdays were 7 hour,  half days which we called "top off's". Wednesday was an 8 hour day where the weekly stock up of the rural country general stores took place.  When I'm at a store yet today,  I always step out of the way of any vendor who is trying to deliver or stock the shelves and extend every courtesy to them. Even on the road to their truck drivers.  Until you've done that work will you ever realize what it takes of a man/woman to keep the grocery store  supply lines open to you.  Same with the farmers producing our food supply.


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> I had knee replacement surgery a few weeks ago and to prepare we went shopping and I was allowed to buy anything I wanted to eat during my recovery...



Coincidence! SO had a full knee replacement mid-January. She's doing great in her recovery. I hope you are as well.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Coincidence! SO had a full knee replacement mid-January. She's doing great in her recovery. I hope you are as well.



I’m doing great!  7 weeks out and I walked 1 1/2 miles today.  Pt has been tough but soooo good.

Where did she have hers done?  I was at Beth Israel.


----------



## PiperH

Sis likes those with egg salad on them. I like pimiento cheese on mine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chicken In a Biscuit, a natural as a thickener for chicken and rice soup, or to bolster a chicjen sauce or gravy.  They might even be good smushed into chili.  Eat with sqeeze cheese and olives.  Now that's a salt bomb.

Seeeeya Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cuddaqueen

*Thinking about this just today*

I think the crackers would work wonderfully as a crust for a savory cheesecake.  Make the crust the same way you would make a graham or cookie crust.  I also might try coarsely chopping them and adding them to and on top of a baked dip.


----------



## Kathleen

PiperH said:


> Sis likes those with egg salad on them. I like pimiento cheese on mine.



This is exactly how my mother and I would eat them!

I purchased some not too long ago.  They were exactly how I remembered them from oh-so-long ago.


----------



## Lee Vining

I believe they are made with bouillon in the recipe.
Grinding them is a great addition to _"tighten up"_ gravy or in meatloaf.

I grind up Ginger Bread Cookies into my gravy for German dishes too.
Sounds screwy but it's really good.


----------

